# Duvet Days!



## britishblondie (Jul 10, 2014)

Given the weather would you advise a thin duvet or a sheet for bedding?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I used to cover myself with a single sheet in cool nights, but that is too warm in hot nights.
Unlike others, I never used aircon, with which the situation is certainly different. I prefer fresh air over stale but cool one.


----------

